# My computer will not connect to the internet



## iLenz (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello, about 1 wee ago my computer stop connecting to the internet. i do not now what's wrong with it, i was on google for about 2 hours trying to solve it myself. The thing is i can log on msn perfectly fine on the computer, and the laptops and my xbox 360 thats connected to the same router as my computer can connect very fine. what confuses me is that the msn can connect on the computer, but all my online games and internet browsers like IE and Firefox, or opera, will not connect.

I went to network connections on the start menu, and there is a connection called 1394 connection, when i try to repair it, it says TCP/IP is not enabled for this connection.

Help me, what should i do.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

If it says TCP/IP is not enabled, then enable it by *right* clicking your network connection and selecting *properties*. Then simply checking the TCP/IP checkbox.

Although, I don't think this is that simple of a problem.

Let us know,

-Coolfreak


----------



## iLenz (Jun 17, 2008)

No it was not that simple because the box next to TCP/IP is aready checked. I dont know why Msn and Limewire can connect but the internet browsers and all the other stuff that needs internet to function will not connect to the internet. Anyone else got any solutions?

(on my sisters laptop ATM and she is tired of me using it -.-)


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Try creating a new connection through the Network Connections.

Edit-- I am guessing you are connecting through a wire to the router, and not through wireless.

I checked my own network connections, and I have the 1394 connection, but that is *not* my main connection, it says it is connected though.

I have a Local Area Connection, which you most likely need to create.


----------



## iLenz (Jun 17, 2008)

I have both Local Area Connection and a 1394 connection. the Local Area Connection is my main connection, but i have no idea whats wrong with it and why it wont let me surf the web.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Have you tried to repair the Local Area Connection?

Try restarting your router/modem, then restart your computer, then try to repair the connection.

Also, if this doesn't work, try this:

Go *Start* > *Run* > Type in *ipconfig/all*> Then type in *ipconfig/release* > Then type in* ipconfig/renew*

See if that helps.

-Coolfreak


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Sorry, scratch that post, I made a mistake.

Go *Start* > *Run* > Type in *cmd* > Then type in *ipconfig/all *> Then type in *ipconfig/release* > Then type in* ipconfig/renew*


----------



## iLenz (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks but that did not work either. I appreciate you trying to help me though. I found the problem is not with he internet, but the web browsers, because everything that don't need a web browse to connect to the inernet works fine, like Limewire MSN and Bitcomet, and some of my games. But i do not know how to fix my web browsers so they can work again.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

That doesn't seem right, I can't see how some programs can connect, and some can't.

I think the problem is within that LAN connection. The 1394 connection, I don't think, is your problem.

You did try to repair this LAN connection?


----------



## kctw11 (May 6, 2009)

I have a very similar problem, except i cannot connect to windows live messenger like he can. I cannot connect to internet explorer, any internet connections on any games either. I was following the problem the same way that you were going through the CMD and i noticed that my Media State was: Media Disconnected, and i think that this may be the problem, except i'm unsure on how to change this, any thoughts on this?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Hi kctw11,

Please make a new thread. It will then allow us to help you further.

Thanks,

-Coolfreak


----------



## neg10453 (Apr 28, 2009)

Coolfreak said:


> That doesn't seem right, I can't see how some programs can connect, and some can't.
> 
> I think the problem is within that LAN connection. The 1394 connection, I don't think, is your problem.
> 
> You did try to repair this LAN connection?


Hi all, sorry to bust in on this thread, but I had the same problem thru Comcast. It took me a week to realize that I had downloaded a trojan/hacker and all the spyware and virus software couldn't find it. In fact, I couldn't get to the internet to download any help at all. 
I ended up reinstalling all my programs, then updateding every gosh darn thing, but in that process I forgot to uninstall my back up internal drive and that got corrupted. Hope this is an idea you can use. the bogus ip address started with 169.***

Again sorry to break into the thread


----------



## neg10453 (Apr 28, 2009)

Coolfreak said:


> That doesn't seem right, I can't see how some programs can connect, and some can't.
> 
> I think the problem is within that LAN connection. The 1394 connection, I don't think, is your problem.
> 
> You did try to repair this LAN connection?


Hi all, sorry to bust in on this thread, but I had the same problem thru Comcast. It took me a week to realize that I had downloaded a trojan/hacker and all the spyware and virus software couldn't find it. In fact, I couldn't get to the internet to download any help at all. 
I ended up reinstalling all my programs, then updateding every gosh darn thing, but in that process I forgot to uninstall my back up internal drive and that got corrupted. Hope this is an idea you can use. the bogus ip address started with 169.***

Again sorry to break into the thread


----------

